# AudioX lambo install



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

factory radio out and kenwood navi in! Had to make a custom dash kit and painted same as gray leather.installed back up cam and sat, as well


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

installed some JL c3 speaker set














this was a bad ass car day


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

JL in a car like that? That deserves some Dynaudio or Focal or at least something highend.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

joemk69 said:


> JL in a car like that? That deserves some Dynaudio or Focal or at least something highend.


Maybe JL gear is what the customer requested...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Gorgeous car and a nice clean install. 
In a car lacking extreme processing capabilities and with factory locations I am sure that the JLs sound every bit as good as a similar set of anything more expensive. Especially when the car is doing what it does best... driving!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome Car, Great install and Nice clean Shop Floor.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

A car like that if you want great sound turn radio OFF!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

What ^ he said! Lol , you would think for $176,000 you would get navi, back up cam,sat , blue tooth! Nope! But it does now and as far as the JL speakers go, the sound dam good! You should listen to them sometime .


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

joemk69 said:


> JL in a car like that? That deserves some Dynaudio or Focal or at least something highend.


THIS!!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great work, look clean. Shop is insanely clean too!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

EcotecRacer said:


> A car like that if you want great sound turn radio OFF!


So much this.



> HMMM... you call this "INSTALL", you just screwed speakers on, put in HU, and did simple custom trim for HU and that's all what I see at the photos. Did you install any amp? did you sound deaden the car ot at least the doors?
> Give us more details and photos of the process of course if there is any.


Down, boy! It IS an install. He's _installing_ a head unit and some drivers. Of course he's not tearing the car to pieces to do a couple thousand dollar custom install - it's a Lamborghini for crying out loud. You don't just cut up and pop screw holes in a car like this. I mean you can, but... it's understandable with vehicles like these to have nothing but a stock appearance. As far as deadening, I think the noise of the engine screaming down the highway should take care of any rattling or buzzing. 


Anyway, love the car. How fortunate you were to get to do an install in it!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Think it needs 50 lbs of deadener in the doors


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Now that I can finally see the pics....

Nice job!
Awesome looking work-space and a super-clean shop with hot cars says alot


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think Steve needs to cut holes in the dash to verify his status as an installer. His cars have been setting SPL world records and winning SQL titles for a while now...

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and make some assumptions...
Steve did the install. The owner chose the gear. 
The owner of the lambo probably took the time to research who was going to do his work. The lawyer (I believe that's his profession, IIRC) chose Steve to do the install. Personally, if I own a $100k+ car, I'm going to take the time to do some research on the person doing the work just to make sure they don't screw anything up. 


So much damn hate. The work Steve has done would put about 98% of the "installs" I see on this site to utter shame. My own included (which is why I hired him to do my kicks). I don't understand why you guys are so quick to jump on someone's back. A clean, simple install with some upgraded-from-factory-components gear was what the job was and the owner wanted. Job complete. /


----------



## morbid80 (Jan 11, 2012)

damn..nice car.which kenwood HU model is that?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> What ^ he said! Lol , you would think for $176,000 you would get navi, back up cam,sat , blue tooth! Nope! But it does now and as far as the JL speakers go, the sound dam good! You should listen to them sometime .


JL speaker will really surprise alot of people at how good they sound and perform. Dont judge just bc of the brand name.

good job on the install steve


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Xandr said:


> HMMM... you call this "INSTALL", you just screwed speakers on, put in HU, and did simple custom trim for HU and that's all what I see at the photos. Did you install any amp? did you sound deaden the car ot at least the doors?
> Give us more details and photos of the process of course if there is any.
> 
> ps. Anyway the car is great! You have nice workshop!


This is the 2nd or 3rd install thread that you have come on here and bashed, how about you show us your work.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Gees ,,,,,, we don't get many $175,000 cars here in Florence so it was nice change up from a full blown SQ build .yes it was a simple custom ddin install with a custom trim piece,back up cam,navi,bt, and components and tweeter relocation. In a $175,000 car


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> JL speaker will really surprise alot of people at how good they sound and perform. Dont judge just bc of the brand name.
> 
> good job on the install steve


No, the JL speakers just have that "in your face sound that hurt your ears", at least according to the local dealer here that sells them when I was secret shopping my competition and asking the difference between the Hertz Mille and the JL's. I asked him to elaborate and he just repeated this statement. Well, I believe I have them easily beat on customer service and knowledge. BTW, it was the manager that answered me this way. 

Very nice Lambo....CUT THE DASH, CUT THE DASH....j/k


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

exceptionally disappointed. who the hell puts 2k in car audio into a car like that? are you ****ing joking? no offence to the installer good work...just disapointed  i was excited to see a lambo install and was quite disapointed in the lack of high end gear and custom work...i mean i woudlnt have the balls to cut into a lambo my self though that takes some balls O_O

also to note who would think somebody in alabama would own an lambo :O


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I really don't understand why people are complaining about the customer desires.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I really don't understand why people are complaining about the customer desires.


Agree. If that was my car I would keep it close to factory as possible.

The installer can only do what the owner requests. And nothing wrong with JL. 

I would only want to hear the engine , not the music.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

With a 12v engine, the last thing I would be worrying about hearing is the music. The engine would be clean sweet music to my ears.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eviling said:


> also to note who would think somebody in alabama would own an lambo :O


says the guy from Pennsylvania with an Amish beard. 
(meaning, you guys only have buggies with real horsepower)


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I really don't understand why people are complaining about the customer desires.


well like i said, i'm not complaining about his work but or even the customers designes, i'm just complaining that i expecfted somebody who could afford a car like that to have an out ragiouse build  i was just sad i didnt get to see anything crazy been awhile since ive seen a really crazy custom build. who knows maybe theirs on enow that i havnt picked up but again, not trying to offend the OP. just surprised is all. 




bikinpunk said:


> says the guy from Pennsylvania with an Amish beard.
> (meaning, you guys only have buggies with real horsepower)


 we'ev never met?


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

No hate from this direction. If I were trusted to work on a lambo, I would take that as a compliment also. Nice shop.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this is Marks 2 time world champ cup winner, All Stock JL c5 speakers! Must sound good to Sq judges! I'm a world cup winner also , I'm running JL speakers now also


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Also the guy who owns the Lambo track races his car and is a 45 year old lawyer that just wanted some better electronics and better then crappy stock sound. He was vary happy with his car as he was with others that I did the same in/ his, ferrari /







his Q1







and his venom 700 viper!


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

All that Lambo needs now is that underground racing twin turbo kit


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> With a 12v engine, the last thing I would be worrying about hearing is the music. The engine would be clean sweet music to my ears.


A 12 V engine?!? Is this one of those new Hybrids....lol. BTW, unless I am mistaken, those ONLY came with a V10 Engine (between 500-560HP depending on specific package). Lets just say, screaming fast!!!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes v10 all wheel drive 550 hp


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Its awesome to see work even being done in lambos!!! no hate from this direction. what did you install in the other cars?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> A 12 V engine?!? Is this one of those new Hybrids....lol. BTW, unless I am mistaken, those ONLY came with a V10 Engine (between 500-560HP depending on specific package). Lets just say, screaming fast!!!!!


yeah it's a hybrid, half bad ass, half awesome. 


quietfly said:


> Its awesome to see work even being done in lambos!!! no hate from this direction. what did you install in the other cars?


I think he said the buyer had pretty much the same setup in them all, i guess if it works don't fix it.


you said "better than the junky stock system" when talking about the lambo...I can't imagine that system sucked, BMW makes some really nice stock systems and a lambo is in a whole nother league, i can't imagine it being that terrible of a system. in fact i'd probobly save it and sell it on ebay, i'm sure theirs somebody out their who wishes they could say they have a piece of a lambo in their car


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> you said "better than the junky stock system" when talking about the lambo...I can't imagine that system sucked, BMW makes some really nice stock systems and a lambo is in a whole nother league, i can't imagine it being that terrible of a system. in fact i'd probobly save it and sell it on ebay, i'm sure theirs somebody out their who wishes they could say they have a piece of a lambo in their car


Actually Ray the Lambo stock stereo is the same as an Audi A4, since they are using parts from the same bin. It comes with a DD tape deck and cd transport with a simple 2 way up front and possibly a single 8 inbetween the seats. Its not meant to be enjoyed since you have a V10 pumping out 550+ HP less than 3ft from your head. Just sayin.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Holy Mother of Mary!!! Give me the Venom!


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

chefhow said:


> This is the 2nd or 3rd install thread that you have come on here and bashed, how about you show us your work.


but maybe and 4th , and that's only because this is common job which don't need to post here and show to the world, I think.
I'm shure that here is a lot of guys who does the same quality installs twice a day, five days a week.

PS. I have no doubt about Steve's proffessionalism, but.. (read above)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Xandr said:


> but maybe and 4th , and that's only because this is common job which don't need to post here and show to the world, I think.
> I'm shure that here is a lot of guys who does the same quality installs twice a day, five days a week.
> 
> PS. I have no doubt about Steve's proffessionalism, but.. (read above)


You are not one to dictate what belongs on this site. Do not comment if you don't like what you see; this is someones hard work you are bashing and I will ban you if you do it again.


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> You are not one to dictate what belongs on this site. Do not comment if you don't like what you see; this is someones hard work you are bashing and I will ban you if you do it again.


schmiddr2,
I don't dictate and don't bash anybody, I just express my humble opinion or not this is a forum?

So, peace! I don't want to be banned


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I got a groupon coupon for a test drive in a 2011 Lambo (yes with a V10, all wheel drive) for 125.00 (retail of 350.00) for an hour session.

I dont know, I dont think I'll pay that much to drive a car for an hour. Then when time's up, am just going to be pissed I can't afford one.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Actually Ray the Lambo stock stereo is the same as an Audi A4, since they are using parts from the same bin. It comes with a DD tape deck and cd transport with a simple 2 way up front and possibly a single 8 inbetween the seats. Its not meant to be enjoyed since you have a V10 pumping out 550+ HP less than 3ft from your head. Just sayin.


thats acualy kinda ****ty. i suppose my perspective is rather one sided though, as a person who is practical man but enjoys music, i will splurge on a 5k$ audio system, the same way a practical person with a passion for engines might splurge on a nice car like this :blush: but man come on, standard features in a world class car. blah




Xandr said:


> but maybe and 4th , and that's only because this is common job which don't need to post here and show to the world, I think.
> I'm shure that here is a lot of guys who does the same quality installs twice a day, five days a week.
> 
> PS. I have no doubt about Steve's proffessionalism, but.. (read above)


I won't debunk you and tell you you can't say who posts what, but let me ask you a question, if nobody were to post the basic installs. how would the new comers to this forum learn how to start off? you surely understand the intimidation of coming to a site and seeing work that would take you years to work out and figure out done in 2 days by a guy whos done 200 builds. this isn't an eletest forum by any means, it is a community. a family even, ive met tons of peole and have developed dozens of very good friendships with many people...pissed a few people off too but we won't go their


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you happen to have a pic of the entire dash?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve does amazing work. His cars sound good and get loud. I remember at the MECA 08 world finals have a loud SQ contest!!! And I mean loud.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> thats acualy kinda ****ty. i suppose my perspective is rather one sided though, as a person who is practical man but enjoys music, i will splurge on a 5k$ audio system, the same way a practical person with a passion for engines might splurge on a nice car like this :blush: but man come on, standard features in a world class car. blah



If you ever have the opportunity to hear one at idle and then at throttle you would understand why it comes with what it does. There isnt much out there that sounds as sweet as that motor churning away as you get into it.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> Yes v10 all wheel drive 550 hp



Those usually dyno in high 480s which is insane


But I want more pictures of the Q1


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> I got a groupon coupon for a test drive in a 2011 Lambo (yes with a V10, all wheel drive) for 125.00 (retail of 350.00) for an hour session.
> 
> I dont know, I dont think I'll pay that much to drive a car for an hour. Then when time's up, am just going to be pissed I can't afford one.


Ricardo,
Take a camera and post a thread.
I would love to hear about your experience. 
The closest I got to the high price exotics was my 74 Pantera.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i echo all the sentiments above regarding Steve's quality of work and professionalism...seriously guys, since when does dollar amount of car must = dollar amount of audio gear?

in a lambo like that if i ever have the chance to do it, i would prolly recommend something just as simple and light as well. first of all, its a car not exactly super for sound, second of all, how often does the owner drive it to warrant spending huge amount of money on a sq system?

hell if i won the lottery and bought a car like that, it would just put in something similar as well.

again, i think respect needs to be earned, and steve has earned plenty...

and the whole JL being associated with this and that thing...i dont get that either...lambos came with a generic what alpine and kenwood setup? stuff that i would consider even lower line than the JL gear being installed here, and if the lambo FACTORY thought it was okay to put that stuff in the car as the original equipment, i dont see why JL is that terrible 


and for those obsessed with that point, what do you think about the fact that DTM, the most advanced form of touring car racing in the world, runs on spec tires from HANKOOK? a brand that years ago, none of us would have wanted on our cars...a brand with a name far below JL's in their respective industries?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i echo all the sentiments above regarding Steve's quality of work and professionalism...seriously guys, since when does dollar amount of car must = dollar amount of audio gear?
> 
> in a lambo like that if i ever have the chance to do it, i would prolly recommend something just as simple and light as well. first of all, its a car not exactly super for sound, second of all, how often does the owner drive it to warrant spending huge amount of money on a sq system?
> 
> ...


whoa dude, now youre dissin on my hankooks and JL?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> whoa dude, now youre dissin on my hankooks and JL?


wha? you half korean now instead of half jap? hahahaha

since both are made in Korea hahaha


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> wha? you half korean now instead of half jap? hahahaha
> 
> since both are made in Korea hahaha


just dont get any of that kimchi **** near me or i'll vomit

Hankook makes good tires. Ive had them on my BMW since I got it


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i like hankook as well, if its good enoughb for DTM, its good enough for me.

now you will kill myself before a set of Chinese tires like Ling Long makes it onto my car...come to think of it, those two things are one in same.

kimchi rocks!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> I got a groupon coupon for a test drive in a 2011 Lambo (yes with a V10, all wheel drive) for 125.00 (retail of 350.00) for an hour session.
> 
> I dont know, I dont think I'll pay that much to drive a car for an hour. Then when time's up, am just going to be pissed I can't afford one.


Sorry to go OT, but...... DO IT!!!!
Life is a string of experiences; it's our duty to make them great ones.

You may be pissed, but you'll get over that. You will always have the experience


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I love my 550 HP all wheel drive SC audi S5


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> kimchi rocks!


No, bbq'd tri-tip rocks. :2thumbsup:

Kimchi is human Liquid Plumber.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> I love my 550 HP all wheel drive SC audi S5


That my friend is a nasty ( in a good way) machine.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

audioxincsq said:


> I love my 550 HP all wheel drive SC audi S5


I'd take this over a Lambo, anyday.

Nice wheels, man!


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


>


Thank you sir!!! Now that is hell of a driving car!


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Hancook makes great tires
Optional stockers for GT-R and couple others

Have them on my 425+whp wagon


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the B&O system in my Audi and it kicks ass! I won a meca SQ contest in stock class with a score of 81! The mid bass in that car is sick! And tone is perfect! I did a sweeping RTA of it and I was shocked to what I saw! B&O knows somethings about human hearing  so I put this curve in the Avalanch and it was better then I could do by ear.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

equal loudness curve?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No, bbq'd tri-tip rocks. :2thumbsup:
> 
> Kimchi is human Liquid Plumber.
> 
> ...


Cooked slow over a bed of Red Oak coals

I was born and raised in Santa Maria, home of the Oak pit Tri-Tip BBQ

Hard to beat when done right


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

x2 on the wheels on your S5...love 'em...car ain't bad, either.  Re: the B&O system...it just goes to show how much can be done with the right processing applied.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Damn, there is money to be made in car audio...and it's in Alabama it looks like.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread is hilarious. Great work on the Lambo. Regardless of what you do to it having the reputation that instills the confidence of a customer to toss you the keys to (multiple)$175k car is impressive. I don't care if it is to just hard wire a radar detector.

To the haters, you are idiots. Re-asses life.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Cooked slow over a bed of Red Oak coals
> 
> I was born and raised in Santa Maria, home of the Oak pit Tri-Tip BBQ
> 
> Hard to beat when done right


Yep.
Took about 18 hours, but I just turned some really good tri-tip into kimchi.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

audioxincsq said:


> Also the guy who owns the Lambo track races his car and is a 45 year old lawyer that just wanted some better electronics and better then crappy stock sound. He was vary happy with his car as he was with others that I did the same in/ his, ferrari /
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i read his post. then i reread it like this guy......







makes it much funnier and egotistical.

dude you work on high end cars with well paying clients. only thing i hate is i can't be so lucky. LOL do as the saying goes "don't hate the player hate the game."


NEUMAN


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Trust me! We get alot of buckets too! 80/90s box Chevys ,impala,wantabe donks! and lots of pickup trucks.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> Trust me! We get alot of buckets too! 80/90s box Chevys ,impala,wantabe donks! and lots of pickup trucks.


But what makes you and your team better is that you treat EVERYONE with respect and give them all the same level of service for their hard earned money.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes the customer gets the best work possible! But we as a team argue and bicker like I bunch of preschoolers- lol , that's what happeneds when you put a bunch of know it alls in the same room!


----------

